# Car damaged by Pax...



## Dic181 (Jul 8, 2016)

Just would like to know if anyone has had a pax (passenger) damage your vehicle by accident?
If you had what did you do?
Why I ask is today I had pax exit my car and as he did he flung open the door allowing it to hit a parking meter.
Small ding and scuff on door...
What to do? 
Any advise... Appreciated... Cheers.


----------



## Ness (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd recommend starting here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-...s-info-tips-tricks-advice.54860/#post-1127957

It may be possible for your insurance company to obtain their details via Uber as well but that's just a guess.

As it doesn't seem to be criminal intent, Uber and Insurance is my suggestion.

For future, mindful parking.

Anyone else had an experience like this?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Ness said:


> For future, mindful parking.


Yes. Always stop where the doors will not come into contact with anything.


----------



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

Also don't stop too close to the kerb (especially if the kerb is high), because when four drunk Irishmen stumble into your car the bottom of the door will hit the concrete. I drive nights and I almost always stop about a metre out from the kerb or in a driveway as long as there is no traffic behind.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

PanelShop time and repair, and what about the door slamming shut,what about the stumbling and sitting on your seats with dirty rears,how are your seats,what about the disinfencant you got to use to sterilise your car as you dont know where their hands and body clothes have been,,,,disease and virus is rife from intoxicated mindless idiots


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is what you do:

Tell the pax "No drama. I just need your name, address, license and my insurance will take care of it"

Pax will happily provide this as they think they are getting off scot-free.

Then you forward the details to your insurance company and Uber to have your costs reimbursed by the passenger.


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

You have to take photos of the damage.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

HotSniper said:


> PanelShop time and repair, and what about the door slamming shut,what about the stumbling and sitting on your seats with dirty rears,how are your seats,what about the disinfencant you got to use to sterilise your car as you dont know where their hands and body clothes have been,,,,disease and virus is rife from intoxicated mindless idiots


Glen 20 every night after shift. What about we do a Ray Romano parents and put plastic on seats...haha....watch pax slide around curve.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Do the same and expel your hot air from the bottom and join the band wagon,LOL!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dic181 said:


> Just would like to know if anyone has had a pax (passenger) damage your vehicle by accident?
> If you had what did you do?
> Why I ask is today I had pax exit my car and as he did he flung open the door allowing it to hit a parking meter.
> Small ding and scuff on door...
> ...


Uber will send them free rides for helping destroy your car,Ubers real goal.


----------

